# Second Life



## Schwimmwagen (May 21, 2013)

Due to my lack of a First Life, I've just started playing Second Life again for the sake of all the old laughs I had whilst playing it with FAFers.

Today I joined Aetius (Serbia Strong) and co in a wondrous expedition through different fetish worlds where we marvelled at everything as if we were asian tourists, and I cackled maniacally as he got brutally raped by a tentacled swamp creature, whos name I forget. Later we went to dance clubs so I could wave my foxy penis in the faces of unwilling young ladies, all whilst using breakdancing as my main method of transportation.

But then after we were ignored and everyone went back to horribly written RP chats, we called it a day.

But it is a fun game.

So, does anybody else play? Got any good stories to tell?

Perhaps we should all meet up and do stuff and shit.

ElliottGibbs - Gibby
StalinTheMan - Aetius/Serbia Strong
BeastlyDesires (lol) - Mayonnaise
Mentova Sunkiller - Fagslutfox Mk. III
ThatHypnoticGuy - Percy Pussycat
LukeCuster - Secrete
Marcus9Stormchaser - Marcus Stormchaser
SharkTheRaptor Khandr - Shark the Tyrannosaurus
FoxtrotUpsilonCharlieKilo - Azure


----------



## Azure (May 21, 2013)

we have the technology

i'd romp with ya'll


----------



## Seekrit (May 21, 2013)

How do I Second Life? Taking a tour of humanity's cum-stained underbelly sounds hilarious.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 21, 2013)

secretfur said:


> How do I Second Life? Taking a tour of humanity's cum-stained underbelly sounds hilarious.



Google for firestorm second life viewer or whatever it was called!

Then download that shit, make any accounts you might need to make, and then get crackin'.



Azure said:


> we have the technology
> 
> i'd romp with ya'll




This vid

it is most excellent


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 21, 2013)

I used to play it, then shit got crazy so I had to delete my account. Maybe I can get it again on my mates laptop.  I'll have to ask, roaming around with you guys sounds hilarious and fun. Then you can all here my sexy voice.


----------



## Seekrit (May 21, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Google for firestorm second life viewer or whatever it was called!
> 
> Then download that shit, make any accounts you might need to make, and then get crackin'.



Aw yes I'm a tank. Now I just need to make it fire tentacle dicks and I'm good to go.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 21, 2013)

I keep hearing that you "play" it? I thought it was 3D Gaia...
I also heard from people (on here) that it was trash. Didn't think I'd see the opposite happen.

What do you even do?


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 21, 2013)

You run around like a jackass doing jackass things and fucking with people.  It's pretty much a virtual chatroom.


----------



## Aetius (May 21, 2013)

Shame that the clusterfuck of the clubs sometimes lag me.


----------



## septango (May 21, 2013)

god, you made me want to play S.L. again, damn this data limit


----------



## Percy (May 21, 2013)

I've tried it once, and was confused as hell in regards to what to do.
Though fucking around (no, not literally) does sound like fun. I may have to join you guys. o-o


----------



## Aetius (May 21, 2013)

Gibby said:


> ...and I cackled maniacally as he got brutally raped by a tentacled swamp creature, whos name I forget.



BAWWWG THE DESTROYER


----------



## Toshabi (May 21, 2013)

My first life is taking up too much of my day for me to invest time into le Second Life.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 21, 2013)

I've been playing avidly since April 2011, name is NJMike. I pretty much have no first life, aside from a "job" and a crew of furries I occasionally hang with IRL. Otherwise, SL for me.

I just go on and chill with friends and all. I'm also security at four furry clubs.

Also, the OP made me think of this:

[yt]tHo_jqf_nyU[/yt]


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (May 21, 2013)

Sounds fun to be able to fuck with people and get away with it; but unfortunately, my first life has taken up so much time that my Second Life will have to wait til things get settles again :\


----------



## Saga (May 21, 2013)

names all taken, even my backup

cumdumpsterbiatch

EDIT: WHATSGOODNIQQA wasnt taken 
on second thought, I shouldve made it potato in my anus
MOAR EDIT: can't install because my computer is poop.
Now am sad.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 21, 2013)

I only get on SL to take peoples money who owe me money


----------



## Azure (May 21, 2013)

ok so a must stop place is the everfree forest. 

why?

bronies.

bronies in MIDDLE SCHOOL.


----------



## Percy (May 21, 2013)

Azure said:


> bronies in MIDDLE SCHOOL.


Well, MLP is kind of geared toward that age anyway kind of sort of o-o


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2013)

I tried to set up an SL account several years ago when I first got my computer but never did get the confirmation email so I just kind of gave up on trying to play it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 22, 2013)

People get so fucking pissed in SL.  Like, screaming at the top of their lungs pissed, it's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Percy (May 22, 2013)

d.batty said:


> People get so fucking pissed in SL.  Like, screaming at the top of their lungs pissed, it's fucking hilarious.


They must have no second lives.


----------



## PurpleFloyd (May 22, 2013)

I used to play a lot but now not as much!  Hung around in ERROR a whole lot.  There was this guy in there who would piss everyone in the sandbox off by trying to like, force people to to buy his crap off the marketplace.  He would yell a whole lot, over chat or voice.  He made a freakin tornado alarm.  Who the hell would buy a tornado alarm to alert them of virtual tornadoes?  People these days...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 22, 2013)

Dude, I was just organizing another expedition. Got  Mentova and DD on board already and this would've taken place next week


----------



## Seekrit (May 22, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Dude, I was just organizing another expedition. Got  Mentova and DD on board already and this would've taken place next week



Do you need a tank? Nothing says 'furry expedition' like a tank.


----------



## Mentova (May 22, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Dude, I was just organizing another expedition. Got  Mentova and DD on board already and this would've taken place next week



Awwww yeah, getting the band back together.

Just like old times!


----------



## Verin Asper (May 22, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Awwww yeah, getting the band back together.
> 
> Just like old times!


make sure you guys record it, last time ya was so wasted ya forgot half the things ya did


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 22, 2013)

Azure said:


> ok so a must stop place is the everfree forest.
> 
> why?
> 
> ...



WE'RE GOING HERE.

Though I won't be able to play until Thursday evening at britfag time.

Anyway my username is ElliottGibbs

I've got a giant Foxfag avatar (that DD bought me <3) from our first expeditions


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 22, 2013)

As soon as I saw the thread title, I had my "Dis gonna be gud" face on. Looking forward to see what mischief y'all cause this time around!


----------



## BRN (May 22, 2013)

LSL2-equipped user here. Haven't played SL in forever but I'm pretty sure all the shit I bought still works and can still rape a face.


----------



## Mayonnaise (May 22, 2013)

Yess, an expedition. Can I join?


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 22, 2013)

I found something that will let me use SL on my phone heheh.  It's 3 bucks so if it sucks no biggie.


----------



## Mentova (May 22, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I found something that will let me use SL on my phone heheh.  It's 3 bucks so if it sucks no biggie.



Seeing as how poorly SL tends to run, I cannot see this working well on a phone. D:


----------



## Kazooie (May 22, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Dude, I was just organizing another expedition. Got  Mentova and DD on board already and this would've taken place next week


let us delve deep into the heart of darkness


----------



## Demensa (May 22, 2013)

I totally want to join you guys, although I wouldn't have a clue what I was doing, since I've never played.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 22, 2013)

Hmm. I was sort of planning to make this expedition with the old bunch, but I suppose having some fresh blood in there won't hurt.
Unlesss y'all previous expeditioners have something against it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 22, 2013)

I say the more the merrier, I guess


----------



## Ozriel (May 22, 2013)

Maybe I should join...but I do not want to go insane.
That's if you guys really need an engineer. :V


----------



## Calemeyr (May 22, 2013)

Every time I get on I think, "huh, cool." Fuck around with my avatar, talk to people. Then I instantly become bored and then I leave. That or the server crashes.
What's really weird sometimes is you'll have random furries who you don't know run up to you and talk to you as if you and him/her are best buds. 

Maybe it would be fun to explore how many furries treat this second life as a paper bag/blankie for their first life.
Will you guys be on SL on weekends?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 22, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Will you guys be on SL on weekends?



Yeah mang, in fact Friday is the best day for me. I got like all night then. Saturday is p cool too.


----------



## Percy (May 22, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Hmm. I was sort of planning to make this expedition with the old bunch, but I suppose having some fresh blood in there won't hurt.
> Unlesss y'all previous expeditioners have something against it.


I feel like a lesser being now. x.x
But yeah, I'd probably have no idea what I'd be doing anyway.


----------



## Kazooie (May 22, 2013)

Percy said:


> I feel like a lesser being now. x.x
> But yeah, I'd probably have no idea what I'd be doing anyway.


Well, us newbies could do our own adventure, where we basically all skype up or whatever and figure out how to secondlife; I've always wanted to wander around the game a bit. I can see why someone wouldn't want a bunch of people who don't know what they're doing slowing everything down, so splitting up the faf expedition group could make sense (if enough people were interested).


----------



## Percy (May 22, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> Well, us newbies could do our own adventure, where we basically all skype up or whatever and figure out how to secondlife; I've always wanted to wander around the game a bit. I can see why someone wouldn't want a bunch of people who don't know what they're doing slowing everything down, so splitting up the faf expedition group could make sense (if enough people were interested).


That sounds like it'd get awkward extremely quickly.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 22, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Seeing as how poorly SL tends to run, I cannot see this working well on a phone. D:


The reviews said it was great, I dunno.  I'm gunna look more into it later on.


----------



## Mentova (May 22, 2013)

d.batty said:


> The reviews said it was great, I dunno.  I'm gunna look more into it later on.



Hopefully it'll run well. Might be interesting. Don't use it in public though. :V

And the newbies better be invited. This isn't elitist circlejerk club. >:C


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 22, 2013)

Then it shall be so!
One massive FAF expedition shall take place some day next week.
And don't worry if you don't know what you're doing, it makes it a lot funnier.


----------



## Aetius (May 22, 2013)

Im bored as shit, So I am going to be on SL from now until I pass out from hunger. I will be chilling in Ixen or some random club

My username: Stalintheman

Yes, I am the guy that looks like an African Warlord.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 22, 2013)

I need to play SL again, shit was prime trolling material.


----------



## Seekrit (May 22, 2013)

This is confusing as hell. One minute I was a tank and the next some kind of floating midget. But I will master this.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 22, 2013)

I would play Sl for a laugh, but I don't think my puny laptop would be able to handle the graphics. Shame.


----------



## Aetius (May 22, 2013)

Also everyone, feel free to add me.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 22, 2013)

Shit guys, tell us all your SL IDs and I'll add 'em to the OP

So far we got me and Aetius' names. Post your names again because I'm fucking lazy and tired right now.

Ozzy, Secret, Coffee, Mintfag, newfriends, and whoever else I missed, give gooby your names.


----------



## Mayonnaise (May 22, 2013)

BeastlyDesires

. . .

Maybe I should make a new one with a more appropriate name?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 22, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> BeastlyDesires
> 
> . . .
> 
> Maybe I should make a new one with a more appropriate name?



Do as you wish, sir, but I'll add that to the OP and when/if you change it, I'll update it. c:


----------



## Mentova (May 22, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Shit guys, tell us all your SL IDs and I'll add 'em to the OP
> 
> So far we got me and Aetius' names. Post your names again because I'm fucking lazy and tired right now.
> 
> Ozzy, Secret, Coffee, Mintfag, newfriends, and whoever else I missed, give gooby your names.


You should have me added already


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 22, 2013)

Mentova said:


> You should have me added already



I do, I just don't remember your username and I can't log on right now. 

Stop with the excuses >:v

ed: Was it Mentova Sunkiller? Any spaces? No? Capitals?


----------



## Aetius (May 22, 2013)

For those wishing to know what happened during the first expedition. 

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/107389-Getting-involved-in-Second-Life


----------



## Azure (May 22, 2013)

joining up after i cook dinner and shower. will post my name here.


----------



## Mentova (May 22, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I do, I just don't remember your username and I can't log on right now.
> 
> Stop with the excuses >:v
> 
> ed: Was it Mentova Sunkiller? Any spaces? No? Capitals?


Exactly as you wrote it


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 22, 2013)

Darn it, I'm feeling really tempted to download this now >.<


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 22, 2013)

Azure said:


> joining up after i cook dinner and shower. will post my name here.



awesome, I'll be on the lookout! though I'll be in bed soon so I'll update it in the morning/after work



Mentova said:


> Exactly as you wrote it



tank you gimmi kiss pls mwah


----------



## Percy (May 22, 2013)

I signed up with the name "ThatHypnoticGuy" because I can't username


----------



## Mayonnaise (May 22, 2013)

Uggh... Can't get Firestorm or SL viewer to work on my laptop.


----------



## Seekrit (May 22, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Shit guys, tell us all your SL IDs and I'll add 'em to the OP
> 
> So far we got me and Aetius' names. Post your names again because I'm fucking lazy and tired right now.
> 
> Ozzy, Secret, Coffee, Mintfag, newfriends, and whoever else I missed, give gooby your names.



Alright, but I have no idea what I'm doing. Add 'LukeCuster' for fun times. 

Decided to go full furfag on this one woof woof yiff yiff :v


----------



## benignBiotic (May 22, 2013)

Gibby said:


> ElliottGibbs - Gibby
> StalinTheMan - Aetius/Serbia Strong
> BeastlyDesires (lol) - Mayonnaise
> Mentova Sunkiller - Fagslutfox Mk. III
> ThatHypnoticGuy - Percy Pussycat


Oh god those names. 

I've never played Second Life and it would take a lot to make me start. Doesn't seem like something I'd enjoy.


----------



## Percy (May 22, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Alright, but I have no idea what I'm doing. Add 'LukeCuster' for fun times.
> 
> Decided to go full furfag on this one woof woof yiff yiff :v


I should learn how to furfag on SL. o-o


----------



## Aetius (May 22, 2013)

Percy said:


> I should learn how to furfag on SL. o-o



Start with a furfag avatar.


----------



## Seekrit (May 22, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Start with a furfag avatar.



I'm some kind of werewolf now. How do I make him punch fire like in Altered Beast?


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 22, 2013)

Oh yeah I forgot you have to pay for avatars.  Bitches!


Well it works on my phone but my Av won't render.


----------



## Aetius (May 22, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Oh yeah I forgot you have to pay for avatars.  Bitches!



Mine was like 1.5 USD.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 22, 2013)

I hate charging so little on my card :/


----------



## Calemeyr (May 22, 2013)

My SL ID is Marcus9Stormchaser.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 22, 2013)

Lol wut
http://imageshack.us/a/img23/9540/screenshot2013052218045.png


name is demonfur


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 22, 2013)

:O

I get on quite a bit.

The sex vendor sims are always "interesting".

SharkTheRaptor Khandr if it does ya.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 22, 2013)

Still trying to figure this shit out.  Might just have to use my mates laptop.  I dunno if he wants me using second life on it though.  I'll try to remember to ask when he gets home from work.


----------



## Percy (May 22, 2013)

This store is so confusing
I have no idea what to buy
Why am I so indecisive :c


----------



## Mentova (May 22, 2013)

People add me, I'm online


----------



## Azure (May 22, 2013)

I am FoxtrotUpsilonCharlieKilo

aka the A-10 Warthog

add me


----------



## Mayonnaise (May 22, 2013)

Still can't figure things out. :[


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 22, 2013)

Lol, this is so fucking confusing on my phone. I'll add people inna bit I'm just letting my phone charge


----------



## Aetius (May 22, 2013)

Me and azure marched into the Gay Yiff Club.

The amount of scripts from the 50 or so sparkledogs tore my PC into pieces


----------



## Shaade (May 22, 2013)

I used to 'play' SL, but I soon got bored of having nothing to do. (Which I suppose is ironic, considering you can do almost anything)


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 22, 2013)

Good lord.  I forgot about that kinda shit...


----------



## Percy (May 22, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Me and azure marched into the Gay Yiff Club.
> 
> The amount of scripts from the 50 or so sparkledogs tore my PC into pieces


That poor, poor PC.


----------



## Drake Ukkonen (May 22, 2013)

My PC is overkill for playing Second Life..

I don't even use all the shaders because everything gets really bright @-@

I'm chibimyuutsu resident. :3


----------



## Seekrit (May 22, 2013)

Oh man, what a trip.

I searched for 'Yiff' and found a group that promised me 'wet excitement'. It was just a pile of people sitting about playing chess n shit. The next group was incredible. Fucking tranny horse porn adorning the walls, an albino reggae lizardman humping half a fox, and a free BDSM room (free! CAN YOU BELIEVE?). I talked to this translucent purple Renamon and got linked to a guy's xhamster profile.

Holy fuck, the adventure continues.


----------



## Percy (May 22, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Oh man, what a trip.
> 
> I searched for 'Yiff' and found a group that promised me 'wet excitement'. It was just a pile of people sitting about playing chess n shit. The next group was incredible. Fucking tranny horse porn adorning the walls, an albino reggae lizardman humping half a fox, and a free BDSM room (free! CAN YOU BELIEVE?). I talked to this translucent purple Renamon and got linked to a guy's xhamster profile.
> 
> Holy fuck, the adventure continues.


I wonder what the most furfaggy avatar you can get for free is.
There's so many things x.x


----------



## Seekrit (May 22, 2013)

Percy said:


> I wonder what the most furfaggy avatar you can get for free is.
> There's so many things x.x



The shit I just saw might set you back a $100 or more.

Went to the straight ppl beach, it was empty. Furries.


----------



## Mayonnaise (May 22, 2013)

Where are you guys? Join us. :v


----------



## Azure (May 22, 2013)

secretfur said:


> The shit I just saw might set you back a $100 or more.
> 
> Went to the straight ppl beach, it was empty. Furries.


GET ONLINE NAO

MESSAGE ME

I AM HAVING SEX WITH BENDER


----------



## Aetius (May 22, 2013)

Robot Sex.


----------



## Azure (May 23, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Robot Sex.


YOU SHAME ME

*FURIOUS BLUSHINGS*


----------



## Mayonnaise (May 23, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Robot Sex.


How did I miss this?


----------



## Percy (May 23, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Robot Sex.


More motivation to learn how to SL, to see shenanigans like that. o-o

I'm slowly figuring this shit out kinda sorta. >.>


----------



## Azure (May 23, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> How did I miss this?



you were stripping, pinata boy


----------



## Aetius (May 23, 2013)

I found the most perfect place for out adventure tomorrow.


----------



## Seekrit (May 23, 2013)

Azure said:


> GET ONLINE NAO
> 
> MESSAGE ME
> 
> I AM HAVING SEX WITH BENDER



YUSS YUSS I DO

I'm the human-headed fox person with a dog dick and the 'YES TO ANAL' tshirt, ye can't miss me.

EDIT: aww, it crashed when I added most loyal servant of DPRK. Holy balls it's 6am, I need to not do this for a while.


----------



## Percy (May 23, 2013)

secretfur said:


> YUSS YUSS I DO
> 
> I'm the human-headed fox person with a dog dick and the 'YES TO ANAL' tshirt.


Okay this I must see o-o


----------



## Aetius (May 23, 2013)

secretfur said:


> EDIT: aww, it crashed when I added most loyal servant of DPRK. Holy balls it's 6am, I need to not do this for a while.



My avatar will not load.

We have shamed the Gods.


----------



## Seekrit (May 23, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> My avatar will not load.
> 
> We have shamed the Gods.



Our only hope is for Azure to fuck as many robots as he can.


----------



## Symlus (May 23, 2013)

One day, when I have a PC that can handle the simplist shit, I shall join you.


----------



## Mayonnaise (May 23, 2013)

Is there any easier way to join online people?


----------



## Seekrit (May 23, 2013)

Percy said:


> Okay this I must see o-o



 Livin' it up in London~

He stands a mighty 8 feet tall, with an erect penis that never stops pissing. Everyone's all over me, all the time.


----------



## Percy (May 23, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Livin' it up in London~
> 
> He stands a mighty 8 feet tall, with an erect penis that never stops pissing. Everyone's all over me, all the time.


Dat face. o_o
I want to see it in game/client/I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO CALL IT x.x


----------



## Mentova (May 23, 2013)

Are people still on? My dog woke me up and I couldn't fall back asleep. :|


----------



## Aetius (May 23, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Are people still on? My dog woke me up and I couldn't fall back asleep. :|



A group of us, yes.


----------



## Percy (May 23, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Are people still on? My dog woke me up and I couldn't fall back asleep. :|


I'm still getting accustomed to things, customizing my character. Not going to be furfaggish just yet.


----------



## Teal (May 23, 2013)

I am so tempted, but I don't know if my laptop could handle it. It is constantly overheating (like right now) and I have shoddy internet.


----------



## Seekrit (May 23, 2013)

Doing great harm, doing great good. I'm LukeCuster baby.

[23:28] Divinity DragonDance (divinnity): I should make that up to you sometime. I'd offer tonight, but I don't feel like RP'ing.
[23:28] Lucky Effingham: So cute how you keep bringing it back up. :3
[23:28] Divinity DragonDance (divinnity): Do you see any other conversation here. :<
[23:28] Divinity DragonDance (divinnity): That just didn't happen to be what i was interested in that particular night.
[23:29] Divinity DragonDance (divinnity): Oh, I don't think I was single at the time either, I don't remember.
[23:29] Divinity DragonDance (divinnity): Ha, look.
[23:29] Divinity DragonDance (divinnity): He's peeing on me.
[23:29] FauxFoxx (whyredfox.easterwood): That is...adoreable
[23:29] Divinity DragonDance (divinnity): Jokes on you, I like watersports.
[23:30] Lain Lycoris (lain.southpaw): Free showers tonight huh?
[23:30] LukeCuster: MY WORK HERE IS DONE
[23:30] LukeCuster: I MUST AWAY
[23:30] Lucky Effingham: lol
[23:31] Second Life: Teleport completed


----------



## Mentova (May 23, 2013)

Also just a heads up, I really, really don't want this thread to turn into people organizing SL raids. Making groups to hop on and hang out is fine, but no being like, lets get on and cause trouble or something.

Hate to be buzzkill, but it'll look bad.


----------



## Seekrit (May 23, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Also just a heads up, I really, really don't want this thread to turn into people organizing SL raids. Making groups to hop on and hang out is fine, but no being like, lets get on and cause trouble or something.
> 
> Hate to be buzzkill, but it'll look bad.



Hanging out and talking is more enjoyable anyway. I'll night-raid on my own time.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 23, 2013)

Right I've added names to the OP

When I get back from work, I'll be up for an adventure. I'll also pee on everyone in this thread.


----------



## Aetius (May 23, 2013)

Im thinking of buying this as our mobile hangout once payday comes along.

What do you guys think? 

https://marketplace.secondlife.com/p/Prometheus-20/4244676


----------



## Percy (May 23, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Also just a heads up, I really, really don't want this thread to turn into people organizing SL raids. Making groups to hop on and hang out is fine, but no being like, lets get on and cause trouble or something.
> 
> Hate to be buzzkill, but it'll look bad.


Yeah, raiding does sound like it'd be bad. General screwing around sounds like it'd be fun anyway.


----------



## Seekrit (May 23, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> What do you guys think?



Niiice. I call weapons officer.

Can I pitch in? Twenty buck is twenty buck lad.


----------



## Demensa (May 23, 2013)

Alright, I made an account just for laughs.

username: asnemeD


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 23, 2013)

Shiet son, Aetius, that DPRK headquarters would serve just fine. Unless you've removed it or something already.


----------



## Aetius (May 23, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Shiet son, Aetius, that DPRK headquarters would serve just fine. Unless you've removed it or something already.



The embassy that I have with the suspicious sex pose balls?

I still got that.


----------



## Mentova (May 23, 2013)

The problem with that ship though is where would we use it at? I'm sure sandboxes wouldn't like us putting around in it and most other places probably wouldn't want us doing it either. The only way we could really use it is if we had our own land, or permission from someone to use it on their land.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 23, 2013)

Mentova said:


> The problem with that ship though is where would we use it at? I'm sure sandboxes wouldn't like us putting around in it and most other places probably wouldn't want us doing it either. The only way we could really use it is if we had our own land, or permission from someone to use it on their land.


Indeed
It was a good idea to have a ship, and it's a cool ship, but where would we use it
Though it says no land/sandbox required


----------



## Teal (May 23, 2013)

How harsh is SL on a computer? Like, do you need a lot of power to use it?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 23, 2013)

Teal said:


> How harsh is SL on a computer? Like, do you need a lot of power to use it?


I would say yeah. My pc was rather powerful few years ago, but it does have trouble running SL.
So much bad coding


----------



## Percy (May 23, 2013)

Teal said:


> How harsh is SL on a computer? Like, do you need a lot of power to use it?


According to the SL website, not too harsh. A decent graphics card is recommended, but it doesn't seem to take up a whole ton of processing power.
However, I'd suppose that in the more populated and detailed areas, you'd probably want a good computer... which is mostly everywhere I'd say.


----------



## Mentova (May 23, 2013)

Teal said:


> How harsh is SL on a computer? Like, do you need a lot of power to use it?



You may be able to run it on a lower end machine with the graphics options turned all the way down. It's really a good idea to have a PC built for gaming though.


----------



## Seekrit (May 23, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Shiet son, Aetius, that DPRK headquarters would serve just fine. Unless you've removed it or something already.



This sounds so much cooler. Use this! I gotta breakdance in glorious leaders palace.


----------



## Aetius (May 23, 2013)

Ill be logging on for a bit, Might get off earlier tonight though.


----------



## Mentova (May 23, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Ill be logging on for a bit, Might get off earlier tonight though.



Guess I'll hop on too. I was gunna play Defiance but the servers are down :V


----------



## Teal (May 23, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I would say yeah. My pc was rather powerful few years ago, but it does have trouble running SL.
> So much bad coding





Percy said:


> According to the SL website, not too harsh. A decent graphics card is recommended, but it doesn't seem to take up a whole ton of processing power.
> However, I'd suppose that in the more populated and detailed areas, you'd probably want a good computer... which is mostly everywhere I'd say.





Mentova said:


> You may be able to run it on a lower end machine with the graphics options turned all the way down. It's really a good idea to have a PC built for gaming though.



It probably won't be able to handle it then.


----------



## Azure (May 23, 2013)

who's up for some aeroplane sex?

someone teleport me, i am stuck in a pillow :c


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 23, 2013)

Azure said:


> who's up for some aeroplane sex?



I am!

Lemme get on SL rite now, also I'll friend you


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 23, 2013)

NOO

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO

IM GETTING FISTED

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Percy (May 23, 2013)

Gibby said:


> NOO
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> ...


Shit's gotten real it seems o-o


----------



## Seekrit (May 23, 2013)

I think someone just raped me to Under the Sea.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 23, 2013)

I wish my laptop could run Sl. Sounds like it's filled with shits and giggles.


----------



## Azure (May 23, 2013)

yes. yes it is

 more than you will EVER KNOW

join us


----------



## Teal (May 23, 2013)

Azure said:


> yes. yes it is
> 
> more than you will EVER KNOW
> 
> join us


I wish T_T


----------



## Aetius (May 23, 2013)

Some fucked up shit.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 23, 2013)

So...you guys get on to troll?


----------



## Mentova (May 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> So...you guys get on to troll?



No, just to fuck around pretty much. Though we tend to laugh at the weirder shit you can find on SL.


----------



## Azure (May 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> So...you guys get on to troll?


well i wouldnt call it trolling

id call it interesting?

i mean, i jizzed all over a woman who was giving bondage roleplay lessons. could be trollan

the best part was, she took it like a champ


----------



## Seekrit (May 23, 2013)

Azure said:


> well i wouldnt call it trolling
> 
> id call it interesting?
> 
> ...



Even that's pretty tame for SL. It's like a whole new universe of things that shouldn't be.


----------



## Aetius (May 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> So...you guys get on to troll?



SL is so god awful, you never even need to troll.

Just sit back and watch.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 24, 2013)

Today I saw my friend make 50 bucks by being an SL hooker (escort)
Today I made 50 bucks by demanding my money like a pimp


----------



## sillydraco (May 25, 2013)

Yay SL  it's so much fun trolling srs people in human sims ^^ I haven't been on in a really long time and it seems all my old haunts are gone :< I'll have to find new places to play...


----------



## Judge Spear (May 25, 2013)

e-e
I take it you have to mod for what I'm reading you guys say you do...


----------



## Azure (May 25, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> e-e
> I take it you have to mod for what I'm reading you guys say you do...


nah, most of the things are ready made and available for pretty much nothing. its all in how you use em


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 25, 2013)

I'm gunna hop on today on the ol lappity toppity so I can actually see people instead of half rendered monsters.


----------



## Ranguvar (May 25, 2013)

SL username- Bredbeddle


----------



## Judge Spear (May 25, 2013)

You know, for some reason...I just can't bring myself to make an account on this site. I looked at the front page, immediately closed the tab. ;-;
I'll just wait for you guy's stories.


----------



## Drake Ukkonen (May 25, 2013)

I've been friends with Cchytayle (I still can't spell it) on SL for a long while now.

My computer is total overkill for the game though, and I forget that scripts/avatars, particle effects cause others lag, so I have to really pay attention.

 I feel like playing now, though, so add chibimyuutsu resident if you'd like.


----------



## ~OrionOtter~ (May 25, 2013)

I am on almost every day... Fang Lovenkraft if anyone wants to add me!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 31, 2013)

I am bored. And on SL for the first time in a long time. Come and talk to Coffee.
I think my IGN is Reyzar. I hang about in Ixen, if you know where that is, good. If not, search for it. Should be easy to find


----------



## bkatt500 (May 31, 2013)

I made an account a couple years ago I think, wandered around a little, got lost, didn't really get into it.  Do you have to pay in order to make things?  What do you even do in SL?


----------



## Golden (May 31, 2013)

bkatt500 said:


> I made an account a couple years ago I think, wandered around a little, got lost, didn't really get into it.  Do you have to pay in order to make things?  What do you even do in SL?



Nothing. It's a 3D chat room. That is all.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 31, 2013)

Golden said:


> Nothing. It's a 3D chat room. That is all.


More or less this.
You can also go to shitty clubs to listen to bad music. You see some awful avatars in there. Laughing at horrible avatars and guessing what kind of people are behind them is entertaining enough.
And then tehre is the NSFW side to things..


----------



## Aetius (May 31, 2013)

On saturday, I might be on for a good portion of the day.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 31, 2013)

You guys piss me off. >:v


----------



## Aetius (Jun 1, 2013)

That picture was terrifying.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 1, 2013)

There needs to be a plan to all be on at the same time. It is boring as shit without people you kinda know to have laffs with.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 1, 2013)

Indeed. And you get into social situations with strangers, like what happened to me, getting a compliment on my wardrobe :V
How about today, 18:00GMT?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 1, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Indeed. And you get into social situations with strangers, like what happened to me, getting a compliment on my wardrobe :V
> How about today, 18:00GMT?
> 
> -the classiest thing-



Yes, if only to see class itself in action.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 1, 2013)

18:00 GMT (6 PM central?) it is then. I've been unable to go on during the week (my roommates keep dragging me in to their nightly movie viewings in the living room), and during the day I work. But weekends sound great.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 1, 2013)

Seeing as there isn't really folk online right now, namely me and Marcus, would you guys want to do this later today?
If so, post the times you'd be up for it


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm on right now yey

we need more people though :C There's like 5 of us plus some random guy


----------



## Percy (Jun 1, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Indeed. And you get into social situations with strangers, like what happened to me, getting a compliment on my wardrobe :V
> How about today, 18:00GMT?


You are one classy gentleman.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 1, 2013)

That was fun, and at the same time terrible.
Thanks for all of you who came on!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 1, 2013)

I might hop on way later after I get back from califur.  See if anyone is still on.  I downloaded SL onto my mates laptop but I havnt run it yet.  The phone wasn't working out, I'd get half rendered monstrosities.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh what an adventure. *The following pictures are NSFW as hell:*

Image the First, wherein our young Gibby is ravaged by a three-headed dragon.
Image the Second, wherein we have a closeup of said ravaging. Notice how Sir Coffee closes his eyes in shame.
Image the Third, wherein Secret Squirrel is raped by a gargoyle.

I regret to inform all y'all that my laptop ballsed up and missed Gibby laying an egg out of his arse.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 1, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Oh what an adventure. *The following pictures are NSFW as hell:*
> 
> Image the First, wherein our young Gibby is ravaged by a three-headed dragon.
> Image the Second, wherein we have a closeup of said ravaging. Notice how Sir Coffee closes his eyes in shame.
> ...


Needs more me :V


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 1, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Needs more me :V



There would be if you didn't make me laugh so much. NEON CACTUS DANCE, SIR.

I did take a few more pictures, but they are entirely sexual and not at all humorous. Everyone would think us a gay cabal were I to post them.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 1, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Oh what an adventure. *The following pictures are NSFW as hell:*
> 
> Image the First, wherein our young Gibby is ravaged by a three-headed dragon.
> Image the Second, wherein we have a closeup of said ravaging. Notice how Sir Coffee closes his eyes in shame.
> ...



I wish I didnt miss this adventure.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 1, 2013)

secretfur said:


> There would be if you didn't make me laugh so much. NEON CACTUS DANCE, SIR.
> 
> I did take a few more pictures, but they are entirely sexual and not at all humorous. Everyone would think us a gay cabal were I to post them.


Hey, it's SL. You do stuff and nobody cares about who you're doing stuff with.
Just post them :V


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 1, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Hey, it's SL. You do stuff and nobody cares about who you're doing stuff with.
> Just post them :V



I spoil you :v

That is straight-up *NSFW* right there.


----------



## Ames (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh god, FAF getting back on SL?

If I weren't so busy building a racecar I would be on more often.  Mostly on really late at night nowadays.  Username's AmesRed.

So... about that spaceship...


----------



## Cain (Jun 7, 2013)

O god.
One thing I will never partake in is SL.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 7, 2013)

Never say never :V 
It's great fun when you anknowledge it's shit and disgusting and you exploit it for shits and giggles


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 7, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Never say never :V
> It's great fun when you anknowledge it's shit and disgusting and you exploit it for shits and giggles



And then proceed to get covered in shit while giggling.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 8, 2013)

Cant wait to get more L$ so I can buy some pants.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jun 13, 2013)

Where do you guys find L$?


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm considering making a custom PC, so I may be able to play SL in future.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 13, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Never say never :V
> It's great fun when you anknowledge it's shit and disgusting and you exploit it for shits and giggles



Same. Though it is quite funny when you get weird things happening.

One time I threw a molotov cocktail at a guy. His avatar EXPLODES and the fire goes on the furniture and several of the people nearby. XD 
"Great. My house is now ON FIRE. The only person in here who isn't ON FIRE is in a million pieces."


----------



## Aetius (Jun 13, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> Where do you guys find L$?



You can buy them from Linden labs on the SL website.


----------



## Ames (Jun 13, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> Where do you guys find L$?



Whore yourself out.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 14, 2013)

JamesB said:


> Whore yourself out.


I tried this. Even though I had a penis stick out of my forehead, I got no tips or customers.
It's not really profitable. Don't try it.


----------



## Hewge (Jun 14, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> Where do you guys find L$?



Super ultima gay escorts.

EMBRACE YOUR DESTINY, MAYO MAN!* IT BECKONS YOU.* :V


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jun 15, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Super ultima gay escorts.
> 
> EMBRACE YOUR DESTINY, MAYO MAN!* IT BECKONS YOU.*:V


I am no whore. >:[


----------



## Aetius (Jun 15, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> I am no whore. >:[



False.

All Otters are whores.


----------



## Aulendra (Jun 17, 2013)

I have been playing SL since '05. It's a lot of fun if you just enjoy it for chatting, building, texturing, avatar/house/object design and just the overall creative aspects while ignoring the gross cybersex red light district vibe a lot of places have. It will eat your bandwidth alive, though, so you need both a good gaming-level PC AND good internet. 

I'm about to move to a place with ass internet so going to retire from it for now, but I will probably use it as filler between game releases for as long as it's online.


----------



## Sparklepaws (Jun 17, 2013)

I've been on SL for almost the same amount of time I've been in the fandom (roughly 8 years). I switched avatars to get a new name once.  I'm on almost every evening just randomly talking n'stuff.

Let's see... I'm a scripter, I've dabbled in modeling with Maya, I'm a DJ and I'm addicted to cuddling :'D

Feel free to hit me up with an IM sometime:

*Username*: Saint Sparklepaws (wolf.shamen)


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jun 18, 2013)

Can't find a good otter avatar. :[



Serbia Strong said:


> False.
> 
> All Otters are whores.


I will never accept this.


----------



## Sparklepaws (Jun 18, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> Can't find a good otter avatar. :[



There are some great otter avatars out there =o


----------



## Aetius (Jun 18, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> Can't find a good otter avatar. :[
> 
> I will never accept this.



There are really two places that sell okay ones. I forget their names


----------



## Aulendra (Jun 18, 2013)

Otters? AX and Avatar Planet, I think. The latter being newer and more impressive.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 16, 2013)

HEY

ADVENTURE TIME? COME ON GRAB YER FURENDS?


----------



## Aetius (Jul 16, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> HEY
> 
> ADVENTURE TIME? COME ON GRAB YER FURENDS?



Can't really right now. 

Although at the time I have become a hobbit knight.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 16, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Can't really right now.
> 
> Although at the time I have become a hobbit knight.



Just a friendly reminder that this is a thing c:


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 16, 2013)

now that I got my pc finally working again I need to join you guys for a romp, properly and not on my phone.


----------



## Ames (Jul 17, 2013)

Is there an [un]official FAF group yet?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 17, 2013)

Probably but you gotta check with these slags


----------



## Khaki (Jul 17, 2013)

Second Life?

What is wrong with the first one?


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jul 17, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> HEY
> 
> ADVENTURE TIME? COME ON GRAB YER FURENDS?


Ah damn... Missed another run.


----------



## Aetius (Jul 17, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> Ah damn... Missed another run.



I might be up for something in a few hours, if my laptop doesn't overheat.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm on SL as well, though I usually only go on to chat and hang out with my sister since she lives across the country from me now. Better than skype in some ways...more fun. XD

Anyway I can't play for a while due to not having internet atm anywhere but my phone, but generally I'm too shy to go grief people anyway. My sis can't even get me to go into the clubs on SL cos I'm too shy haha.


----------

